# junior racing teams on eastside(seattle)



## schaefferm46 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have been riding for about 6 months and I want to get into racing but all the teams i see are in seattle. I live in bellevue and i want to find a team around here. any suggestions?

thanks

michael


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

schaefferm46 said:


> I have been riding for about 6 months and I want to get into racing but all the teams i see are in seattle. I live in bellevue and i want to find a team around here. any suggestions?
> 
> thanks
> 
> michael


Performance Bike in Redmond is putting together a Jurnior Team for next year or so I have heard. I have talked to a couple of guys who said they are going to be on it. Since they havent had a team before its kind of hard to say what it will be like


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

schaefferm46 said:


> I have been riding for about 6 months and I want to get into racing but all the teams i see are in seattle. I live in bellevue and i want to find a team around here. any suggestions?
> 
> thanks
> 
> michael




The two largest junior teams are Rad Racing and ASC. They have members all across the state.


----------

